# Sons of Guns star



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just read where his show was canceled due to arrest of child molestation and other immoral acts...

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/27/showbiz/sons-of-guns-will-hayden-arrest/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like everybody is getting as far away from him as possible, as they should if he`s guilty. The show was pretty decent at first but some of the things they came up with lately were pretty lame.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I thought he lost his mind a year ago.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

At first I thought there was truth about him being framed by his exwife, especially since after the first arrest and interview the daughter was given back to him and his girlfriend. After the second arrest details really began coming out. After what Joe Meaux (CEO of Redjacket) said it's really looking like there's truth to accusations.

Here's what Joe Meaux said:

*Out of the fire we shall rise, to live anew and prosper...

Joe Meaux

8/30/2014 

(Baton Rouge, La.)Red Jacket Firearms, LLC's Response to recent charges and arrests of William M. Hayden. 

My name is Joseph Meaux and I am the CEO of Red Jacket Firearms LLC. I became the full time manager of Red Jacket Firearms LLC in 2012. When Red Jacket Firearms became nationally known, the exponential increase in business required a different management group. Ive been leading the charge to run the firearms manufacturing in that group. The TV show Sons of Guns was both a blessing and curse for our companies. TV producers want drama and ratings and that allowed little time for the orderly manufacturing of firearms. When the cameras were off we have been doing everything we could to fulfill our obligations to our customers.

On August 9, 2014, Will Hayden was arrested for allegations of child molestation. The allegations were a bombshell for everyone involved. Red Jacket and Red Jacket Firearms, LLC. chose to separate from Will Hayden fully and legally, so that we could operate without his involvement. Will has absolutely no remaining ownership or interest in any Red Jacket Firearms entities.

On August 27th, 2014 Will Hayden was taken into custody and charged with Aggravated Rape of a minor child, which is punishable by life in prison without parole in the State of Louisiana. The entire Red Jacket team is shocked by the unfolding events and allegations but we must recognize at the center of this tragedy is a young girl caught up trying to understand as all of us are. 

I am stepping up and making sure that Red Jacket as a whole has the leadership it needs right now more than ever. I am letting you know that starting today, I am taking on the responsibility to assure all involved end up with the best possible outcome. Everyone at Red Jacket Firearms now has a defined goal  to build the best products we ever have and deliver an exceptional value to our customers. We no longer have a TV show or an individual causing any hindrance. We are now free to do the things that we do best  building and developing firearms, all day every day. We are doing what is right for our family, our employees, our vendors, and our customers. Our website will have a new system in place by September 5th to allow customers to track their order in real time and receive feedback, we will have projected delivery dates on custom firearms and we will not be taking orders for accessory items unless they are in stock.

This is a dark hour. Justice will be dealt to those facing judgment. Thankfully the dawn follows for those harmed both personally and professionally. Our hearts and prayers are with those who have suffered through this ordeal. Our team will rise from the ashes to deliver what has been promised.

Joe Meaux, Red Jacket, CEO 

For general questions please send an email to [email protected]

For question about an order please E-mail [email protected]

For media contact please e-mail
[email protected]*


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Wonder whats going to happen with his daughter since she works with the buisness too.


----------

